# June Grass



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Henderson Beach in Destin was Unfishable today because of the June Grasss


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It's been showing up in big lagoon too.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

But it's only May! Well that sucks!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

When it comes in how far would you have to kayak out to get past it?


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bummer:thumbdown: I'm headed to Gulf Shores this weekend, was hoping to get a line in the water while the wife and kids are at the Hang Out Fest. Maybe it will hold off for a few days to the West......


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

johnf said:


> When it comes in how far would you have to kayak out to get past it?


 I have seldom seen it go past the second sandbar. However, any mono that gets in that crap is useless to fish in.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Update one week later and...Henderson Beach in Destin was Unfishable today because of the June Grasss


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't have any problems with it in Orange Beach.


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

There was some grass in perdido key but easily fishable.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Navarre Beach was not fishable today


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Was not fishable on Saturday the 23rd either in and around Opal Beach. Only going to get worse in the next week or more. Blooms are just getting started.


----------

